# What do you think? Too much wood...



## Ryan Young (19 Oct 2015)

*


 

 

 

 

 

First of all, I don't people telling me that my substrate and gravel choices are bad or my stone should be moved/ changed. This is simply for feedback on my redmoor placing.
*
So with that established, I am setting up a planted aquarium using a 200L (43G) Fluval aquarium. I have a JBL 2kg CO2 setup which i plan to incorporated to the tank, lighting is a All Pond Solutions 2x T5 39w lighting unit which i believe will provide adequate lighting for the plants I am thinking of buying.* If any plant ideas, please post as I am very undecided at this moment .*

In my opinion I cannot figure out whether I like the amount of wood I have used as it looks more natural but at the same time feel I may have over done it alot!
Thanks for reading, hope you can help


----------



## Ryan Young (19 Oct 2015)

sorry, just realised there are no pictures. It will not let me add them now. I will re try check my posts if still interested


----------



## Nelson (19 Oct 2015)

Can you get the pics bigger ?.Maybe try photobuket.


----------



## Martin in Holland (20 Oct 2015)

Pictures are indeed to small.


----------



## rebel (20 Oct 2015)

You can never have too much wood...


----------



## kirk (20 Oct 2015)

I'm not sure about your gravel choice, maybe move the stones abit too.....


----------



## Paul Kettless (20 Oct 2015)

as above, pics are too small to be able to make constructive comments


----------



## dw1305 (20 Oct 2015)

Hi all,





rebel said:


> You can never have too much wood...


If we ignore any other possible meanings of the term "wood", I agree more wood = better.

Like this one


 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Mark Livermore (20 Oct 2015)

The pictures are a little small, but i can barely see the wood so i 'wood' say it is fine...


----------



## rebel (20 Oct 2015)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,If we ignore any other possible meanings of the term "wood", I agree more wood = better.
> 
> Like this one
> 
> ...


Your wood has me salivating.


----------



## chrism (7 Nov 2015)

️that's what she said 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

